# Smoking with Lower Temperature Pork Ribs With The MES



## djbrady33 (Nov 6, 2011)

In reading past threads, I noticed most *smoke their ribs 220 degrees and higher*. I have been trying to make better ribs and have tried the 2-2-1 and different variations and were not happy with my ribs. Yesterday, I smoked a big rack of pork ribs and they came out the best ever. I have a MES 30 and set the temperature to 210 degrees with no water in the pan and used the A-Maze-N-Smoker with a mixture of Hickory and Cherry Wood Pellets. I coated the ribs with a variation of Jeffs Rub over night. I put the ribs on and set the temp at 210 degrees. I noticed the temperature did fluctuate a lot due to no water in the pan. After 2.5 hours I added brown sugar to the tops of the ribs. I removed after 7 hours and they were the best ribs I have done. The brown sugar coated the ribs and left a glaze so they did not dry out. The A-Maze-N-Smoker smoked the whole time. My wife stated they were smoked just right and she does not like too much smoke. Does anyone else cook ribs with a lower temperature?

Thanks,

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes,Dave. I try to keep mine around 220*f,with the fluctuations on my smoker I get a consistent product
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.







I put them in for 5hrs.(keeping my smoker temps. close to 220*f - a little spike now and then form adding more fuel, but within 10*to20*F.

I do not foil my ribs, they come out too mushy for me,I like a tug. I don't open my smoker while they are in to keep my cooking environment moist and save energy.Food is not going anywhere,unless you live in the Bad part of town.LOL They come out with a nice Bark and tender. The only prep I do is peel the back of the Ribs and season with my Rub then into the Smoker when it warns to my target.

These were wrapped to take in the house then I remembered to get a shot of them,the foil was after the cook.

Sounds like you ended up OK,so if it works ,don't fix it...

have fun and...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

There are several guys on here that cook their ribs at 210. 

I have tried it & it doesn't work for me, but if your ribs come out the way you & your family like them then keep doing what your doing.


----------

